# bloque avec boot camp



## corsicafury (10 Mai 2016)

bonjour pour commencer voici ma config :

 iMac retina 5k
intel core i7 4ghz
8 go ram
amd radeon R9 m395X

je lance l'assistant  boot camp , j'ai creer une image iso de windows 7 64 bit
et quand je choisi ma partition je règle le curseur sur 150go
je rajoute le fichier transformer en iso et la le mac me marque :

Fichier ISO de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits) nécessaire.
Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge l’installation de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits) sur cette plateforme. Utilisez un fichier ISO pour l’installation de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits).

donc je suis bloqué la


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mai 2016)

corsicafury a dit:


> bonjour pour commencer voici ma config :
> 
> iMac retina 5k
> intel core i7 4ghz
> ...


Salut

Je crois que c'est clair. Ton Mac ne supporte pas W7.
Tu as 2 solutions :
1) Passer à W10
2) Passer par un logiciel de virtualisation : Vmware, Parallels ou leur équivalent gratuit Virtualbox.

@+


----------



## corsicafury (13 Mai 2016)

merci pour ta réponse du coup j'ai acheté win10.
j'ai un autre problème quand je lance installation de win10 et que je choisie la partition que j'ai faite,
je fait formater la partition et quand je fait suivant il me dit :
"nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante.
pourtant elle est bien créer je ne sais plus quoi faire .

merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2016)

corsicafury a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse du coup j'ai acheté win10.
> j'ai un autre problème quand je lance installation de win10 et que je choisie la partition que j'ai faite,
> je fait formater la partition et quand je fait suivant il me dit :
> "nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante.
> ...


Il faudrait supprimer ta partition Windows et la faire recréer par Bootcamp.
Si tu veux repartir de zéro, donne depuis mac os x via le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) le retour des commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## corsicafury (24 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il faudrait supprimer ta partition Windows et la faire recréer par Bootcamp.
> Si tu veux repartir de zéro, donne depuis mac os x via le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) le retour des commandes :
> *diskutil list
> diskutil cs list*


désoler je n'étais pas chez moi j'ai bien fait ce que vous m'avais dit.
windows 10 est bien installer merci mais j'ai un autre souci sous windows 10 je n'arrive pas a avoir le moindre son.
quand je suis sous osx aucun souci juste sous windows .
si vous avez une solution merci d'avance


----------



## corsicafury (24 Mai 2016)

une dernière chose quand je suis sous win10 la prise jack derrière l écran est éclairé par une led rouge et pas sur osx ou tout fonctionne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2016)

corsicafury a dit:


> une dernière chose quand je suis sous win10 la prise jack derrière l écran est éclairé par une led rouge et pas sur osx ou tout fonctionne


Il faut tenter d'installer les drivers fournis avec bootcamp.


----------



## corsicafury (25 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il faut tenter d'installer les drivers fournis avec bootcamp.


merci pour ta réponse mais je trouve pas les drivers pour Boot Camp si tu sais ou je doit chercher.
car je n'avais pas de cd de osx.
une fois que je saurais ou trouver les drivers il faut que je les installe quand je suis sous ose ou sous win10.
désolé pour toute ses questions de débutant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Mai 2016)

Normalement tu peux depuis l'assistant bootcamp créer une clé avec les drivers : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2016)

corsicafury a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse mais je trouve pas les drivers pour Boot Camp si tu sais ou je doit chercher.
> car je n'avais pas de cd de osx.


Dans tous les cas de figure, les pilotes se téléchargent lorsqu'on lance Assistant Boot Camp. Il est même conseillé d'utiliser une clé USB ou un disque dur externe. Relance Assistant Boot Camp et suis les instructions que pour cette étape.


----------



## corsicafury (25 Mai 2016)

boot camp me dit qu'il va supprimer la partition boot camp et que windows et tout son contenu seras perdu.
je dois quand meme le faire et tout reprendre de zéro ?


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2016)

corsicafury a dit:


> boot camp me dit qu'il va supprimer la partition boot camp et que windows et tout son contenu seras perdu.
> je dois quand meme le faire et tout reprendre de zéro ?


Ah bon, la première option de téléchargement des pilotes n'apparait plus ?

Ne fais donc rien et va ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...tout en bas cherche le *Logiciel de prise en charge de Boot Camp* qui correspond à ton modèle. Il te faudra le copier dans ta partition Windows et ensuite lancer le fichier Setup.exe.

Ca se présentera sous cette forme...





...le fichier Setup.exe est dans le dossier BootCamp.


----------



## corsicafury (25 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, la première option de téléchargement des pilotes n'apparait plus ?
> 
> Ne fais donc rien et va ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...tout en bas cherche le *Logiciel de prise en charge de Boot Camp* qui correspond à ton modèle. Il te faudra le copier dans ta partition Windows et ensuite lancer le fichier Setup.exe.
> 
> ...


j'ai trouver le modele de mon mac mais pas de win 10
Ce fichier contient le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows (gestionnaires Windows) permettant de prendre en charge les versions 64 bits de Windows 7, Windows 8 et Windows 8.1 sur votre Mac.
si ce n'est pas grave je le met a jour


----------



## corsicafury (25 Mai 2016)

j'ai télécharger quand même le logiciel et je ne sais si je dois déplacer juste le dossier boot camp ou les deux dossier que tu as mi en image plus haut  ensuite j'ai ouvert le fichier ou je vois plein de dossier :

" amd logs perflogs program files programme files (x86) users et windows "
je sais pas si je dois déplacer le fichier parmi tout ces dossier ou il faut que j'ouvre onglet windows ?
et deuxième soucis je ne peux rien déplacer  dans windows ou permis tout les autres dossier .

désoler pour toute ces questions


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2016)

On peut le faire, mais bon le mieux pour toi est de copier le tout _(les 2 dossiers et le fichier .xml)_ dans une clé USB. Tu lances ta session Windows, tu connectes ta clé USB et tu lanceras le fichier Setup.exe qui se trouvera dans le dossier BootCamp.

Désolé pour toi, mais lors du lancement de Assistant Boot Camp, il fallait suivre toutes les opérations, car c'est bel et bien la première étape qui permet de télécharger les pilotes.


----------



## corsicafury (26 Mai 2016)

bon ben j'ai fait ce que tu ma dit mais ça ne fonctionne pas je vais supprimer ma partition est en crier une nouvelle . je vais essayer de bien faire attention au driver .
mais ce que je comprend pas c que j'avais tout bien fais j'ai installer windows avec le cd et les drivers je me rappel pas avoir vue une option supplémentaire quelque par .
je refais tout est te tiens au courant a la fin .
fingers crossed


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2016)

corsicafury a dit:


> bon ben j'ai fait ce que tu ma dit mais ça ne fonctionne pas je vais supprimer ma partition est en crier une nouvelle . je vais essayer de bien faire attention au driver .


Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## corsicafury (27 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas ?


problème résolu j'ai re installer la partition est cette fois sous windows boot camp l'assistant est apparu .

merci beaucoup pour toute ton aide


----------

